# List of Authorized organizations to do ECA check?



## ab1303 (Feb 20, 2013)

In regards to the new changes in Federal Skilled Worker Program, 
When are they going to publish list of Authorized organizations to do ECA (Education Credential Assessment)???? They said it to be in early 2013.. but 2 months have passed and no news


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Supposedly the first week in May.


----------



## ab1303 (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe , from 1st May, they are going to start accepting applications; But they were supposed to publish list of authorized organizations much earlier then that.... :S


----------

